

Getting Unstuck - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2014/01/29/getting-unstuck-2/

======
skmurphy
three suggestions:

    
    
        1. “Put one foot in front of the other” for two to three weeks: close out 
           small tasks, don’t look at the big picture but schedule a time to look at 
           it candidly and let your subconscious work on it.
        2. Find a way to dramatically break the pattern of your day: fast for a 
           day, volunteer somewhere for a day, go along an all day hike, spend a 
           day at a museum or art gallery, etc...It’s not about getting away from 
           the challenge as much as finding a way to get some emotional distance on 
           the constraints you are wrestling with
        3. Make a list of what you have accomplished in your life and the 
           people you have enjoyed working with. Often when I have a setback 
           I forget what I have done and tend to focus on the things I have screwed up.

